# HGV Mechanic Jobs Dubai



## suzannev (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, I am wondering whether anyone that is in a similar position can give me advice? My husband is a qualified Diesel/HGV Mechanic and now that our 2 daughters have flown the nest, we are looking at opportunities to work in Dubai. I have been on various websites looking for agencies or recruiters in the UK that place siesel mechanics in UAE but am only coming up against many agencies that ask for money upfront. Please advise if there is a special agency etc that deal with these types of positions as Ive heard from many people that there are a number of jobs for qualified mechanics.
Many Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry, can't help you there, but whatever you do, DO NOT pay any money upfront or otherwise to the "recruiters"


----------



## suzannev (Apr 15, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Sorry, can't help you there, but whatever you do, DO NOT pay any money upfront or otherwise to the "recruiters"


Many thanks for your advice, I thought it rather strange to pay a fee for a service that should be free.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is a scam. They are never going to find you a job or even bother to look. They are just getting the people who are desperate to find a job. 

Getting a mechanic job probly isnt going to happen. They are done by asians who will work for a fourth of what a westerner tends to need to survive on. 

You can try to contact the major players in the diesel equipment. Know of a few westerners who are in sales/mechnical/tecnical roles where they travel a good deal in the GCC. They are not actually wrenching but are the brains of the entire division to keep the accounts happy and running. If your husband is able to sell himself at that level, then maybe could find a suitable role.


----------

